# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  Har musibat se door rehne ki dua

## glimmering_candle

*"ya musabbi bal asbabi sabib li yal khaier"*

----------


## RAHEN

i think that means..meri mushkilein aur mere haalat se mujhe khair hasil ho...
nice dua...JAzakALLAH alf khair.

----------


## **Veil**

JAzakALLAH

----------


## Shades

Jazak Allah Khair...2 both for posting dua n explaining it...

----------


## porcelein_doll

but  when and how many times to raed  it???

----------


## Rockkker

Kabhi bhi, aur i guess jitni baar chaahein padh sakhtay hain...

Meray dad ne mujhe ek aur batae thi,  :Big Grin:  ussay app ko asmaan aur zameen k darmiyaan jo koi bhi cheez hai woh nuqsaan nahi pohcha sakhti.. I wanna share, lekin yahan post nahi kersakhta,  :Frown:  mujhe nahi pata kesay likhun roman urdu main sahi se.. ulta seedha nahi likha chahta.

GC ne jo likha woh bhi samajh nahi aaya mujhe sahi se :s.. anyways Thanx for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## Mohd Shahdan

*Insha alllah taala*

mai ek bahut badi musi bat me hu  meri issat ka sawal hai aur mai ye dua read kar raha hu.Insha ALLAH 
TAALA ye Musibat hal hojaye Ap bhi hamare liye dua kare.

----------


## Mohd Shahdan

Mere liye dua karo please...

----------

